# [OT] Conocian Bintoo?

## achaw

Parece que alguien tuvo la idea de hacer una "Gentoo binaria", por lo poco que veo esta mas que verde y con poca aceptacion....

http://bintoo.sourceforge.net/drpl5/node/1

Saludos

----------

## sirope

Si es binaria, ya no es Gentoo. Había oido hablar de ella, pero para instalarte una binaria, mejor Arch o Ubuntu.

Me recuerda a Sabayon.. ¿¿Gentoo precompilado?? Juuass menuda incoghuerencia.. Aunque sus razones tendrán.

Un saludo!

----------

## JotaCE

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Si es binaria, ya no es Gentoo. Había oido hablar de ella, pero para instalarte una binaria, mejor Arch o Ubuntu.
> 
> Me recuerda a Sabayon.. ¿¿Gentoo precompilado?? Juuass menuda incoghuerencia.. Aunque sus razones tendrán.
> 
> Un saludo!

 

Planamente con usted... ya lo vi por ahi hace algunos dias y no le encontre siun asunto aunque de ubuntu mejor ni hablar para mi gusto de lo peorcito que hay basado en debian, te perece logoci poder armar gentoo y no poder instalar ubuntu???

Y trabajando casi tan morvido como aquel sistema desoperativo que conocemos por ahi

----------

## sirope

Buuaaagghh.. a mi, lo que me sacó corriendo fue el APT, para las binarias, Pacman o Conary.   :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

cuál es exactamente el problema de apt-get y/o de los binarios ?

saluetes

----------

## devel

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Si es binaria, ya no es Gentoo. Había oido hablar de ella, pero para instalarte una binaria, mejor Arch o Ubuntu.
> 
> Me recuerda a Sabayon.. ¿¿Gentoo precompilado?? Juuass menuda incoghuerencia.. Aunque sus razones tendrán.
> 
> Un saludo!

 

Estoy de acuerdo contigo sirope. Si algo define a Gentoo entre muchas distribuciones es que no es binaria. Yo en mi caso si quiero levantar un servidor temporal y de forma rápida me quedo con debian. Pero por ahora nada como Gentoo.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Si algo define a Gentoo entre muchas distribuciones es que no es binaria

 

no estoy de acuerdo, si por algo se define gentoo es por su flexibilidad y personalización. 

saluetes

----------

## Darksidex25

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Si algo define a Gentoo entre muchas distribuciones es que no es binaria 
> 
> no estoy de acuerdo, si por algo se define gentoo es por su flexibilidad y personalización. 
> 
> saluetes

 

Cierto, pero esta flexibilidad y personalización se consigue a través de compilar en cada máquina, con sus propias USE, mientras que en las distribuciones binarias te instalas el paquete tal cual está compilado, sin poder modificarlo.

Un ejemplo claro de esto es mplayer, que se puede compilar con o sin mencoder, con soporte para subtítulos o sin él, con soporte para nvidia o sin él, con soporte para... En cambio en el resto te lo bajas tal cual al empaquetador le apeteció (seguramente todas las opciones).

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ujummmm,

Muy de acuerdo con la mayoría y todos los comentarios, pero imagina instalar gentoo en 5 ó 6 maquinas mínimo por no decir más y que su arquitectura sea similar por no decir idénticas, ¿tener que compilarlas todas ja ja ja ja ja ja una por una? mejor hacerle sus binarios a una y luego joder a las demás XD, que bastante ya lo he echo yo.

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Ujummmm,
> 
> Muy de acuerdo con la mayoría y todos los comentarios, pero imagina instalar gentoo en 5 ó 6 maquinas mínimo por no decir más y que su arquitectura sea similar por no decir idénticas, ¿tener que compilarlas todas ja ja ja ja ja ja una por una? mejor hacerle sus binarios a una y luego joder a las demás XD, que bastante ya lo he echo yo.

 

Seguimos estando igual. Compilas en una todos los paquetes con las USE al gusto, y luego de ahí se hacen los binarios.

Que lo que han dicho por ahí arriba, para montar algo deprisa y corriendo para salir del apuro del momento, debian like.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ok, otro de esos flames que se arman tan a menudo sobre estos temas...

Es verdad, hacer el setup de muchas maquinas Gentoo llevará mucho mas tiempo que usando otras distribuciones mas faciles, pero nunca habrá que reinstalar todas y cada una de las pc por que la versión que acaba de salir viene con el glib ultimo modelo o por que se necesita tal o cual funcionalidad que no se puede usar con tal o cual binario instalado...

Escalabilidad, ahí está la clave, la potencia de portage y del código fuente.

Así y todo, considero que Ubuntu es lo mejor que le pudo pasar a linux, por lo facil que le vuelve la transición a un usuario que viene de usar M$. 

Por otro lado,el método de instalación desde binarios es 10 veces mas rápido y es óptimo cuando no se necesita que el usuario sepa que es lo que pasa en el transfondo de la instalación.

Binario = mas facil, mas rápido. No le veo nada de malo a eso si lo veo desde el punto de vista de un equipo potente en donde no es apreciable la diferencia a simple vista entre compilar optimizando o usar un binario para i586 <--- Sabayón, por ejemplo.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Ok, otro de esos flames que se arman tan a menudo sobre estos temas...

 

Tu deja que el hilo se desarrolle asi le ponemos algo de sabor a estos frijolitos!

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Es verdad, hacer el setup de muchas maquinas Gentoo llevará mucho mas tiempo que usando otras distribuciones mas faciles, pero nunca habrá que reinstalar todas y cada una de las pc por que la versión que acaba de salir viene con el glib ultimo modelo o por que se necesita tal o cual funcionalidad que no se puede usar con tal o cual binario instalado..

 

Estamos de acuerdo, no mas la primera vez vas a estar 10 dias batallando por lavantar la primera maquina con gentoo (como me paso a mi sin saber leer ni escribir) pero ya luego de eso es mas facil todo!

Facil = Binario = Mórvido

suse desde tiempos inmemoriales super extra hermoso pero...... morvido

ubuntu que lleva menos tiempo en la palestra los CDs que envian gratis no mas sirven de pozavazos, te parece logico no poder instalar ubuntu nunca y si poder levantar gentoo?

Debian fue mi opcion por un rato algo mas de rapidez y el sistema APT mas o menos bueno...... pero alguna vez intentaron compilar por ejemplo xorg en debian???? sencillamente imposible y es una de las cosas que aun no logro comprender, por que compilar xorg en debian requiere de tantas dependencias claro si sigues la hebra al final compilas igual pero gentoo a parte de ser automatico requiere de bastantes menos dependencias para lograr el mismo objeto. y creo que es eso mismo lo que hace al algunas distros de linux sean mas morvidas que otras!

LFS puro código fuente armar paquete por paquete es casi tan bueno como gentoo pero como no tiene portage ..... fuera!!!

M$ ..... sin comentarios!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Estamos de acuerdo, no mas la primera vez vas a estar 10 dias batallando por lavantar la primera maquina con gentoo (como me paso a mi sin saber leer ni escribir) pero ya luego de eso es mas facil todo

 

Es verdad... Mi primer setup fué bastante lento, complicado y poco eficiente, pero eso por querer poner a andar las cosas sin antes haberme instruído de como.

Hoy en día ya lo hice varias veces sobre diferentes pc y ya casi ni necesito del handbook mas que para recordar tecnicismos y algún que otro comando puntual.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  Es verdad... Mi primer setup fué bastante lento, complicado y poco eficiente, pero eso por querer poner a andar las cosas sin antes haberme instruído de como.
> 
> Hoy en día ya lo hice varias veces sobre diferentes pc y ya casi ni necesito del handbook mas que para recordar tecnicismos y algún que otro comando puntual.

 

Y ahi esta una de las grandes claves de gentoo (consego para los que recien piensa en entrar a gentoo) ..... antes de hacer nada hay que documentarse y luego trabajar entendiendo que es lo que se esta haciendo....... de lo contrario pasara como a mi hacer y desahacer todo muchas veces con todo el desgaste que ello implica. Leer este foro, leer la documentacion, aprender y entender el porque de las cosas.

Gentoo sin duda es otra forma de hacer linux y como alguien dijo por ahi en un foro de ubuntu "Linux no es para cobardes"

Fue mi unico hilo en el portal de Ubuntu, en realizadad es posible poder levantar gentoo y LFS no poder instalar Ubuntu? bueno a mi me paso asi!!! .( y me siento muy avergonzado por eso!

http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/52374#comment-130760

----------

## sefirotsama

A ver...

Ni mejor ni peor, sencillamente diferente

Los defensores de las compilaciones y optimizaciones de gentoo: decidme donde estan ahora que estoy trabajando con el sistema mientras compilo un par de monstruos (qt4 y glibc). La optimizacion se fue... es más... todavia me estoy recuperando del ultimo --deep world que tube que hacer por descuidarme un poco, y esto que hago emerges world muy a menudo.... En ese caso los binarios sacan de apuros.

Los defensores del precompilado: Para que quiero compatibilidad con cosas que no usaré en mi vida? Y si quiero un sistema más liviano versatil y eficiente? Y a la hora de actualizar ciertos paquetes, quien es el guapo que desmonta la bomba y sale ileso? 

Vale, muy bien, Ubuntu es una distro-puente para que la gente se venga al Open Source y eso no lo habia visto a tan gran escala hasta hoy. Hace unos años iva a la biblioteca y la gente no sabia ni que era linux. Ahora voy con mi gentoo y siempre hay un pardillo con ubuntu-beryl... pero oye, ya es Linux, no?

En fin, a tan solo tres mesas de mi ahora mismo hay una tia super fanfarrona fardando de su windows VISTA, que oye, más precompilado que eso solo seria una imagen de un disco duro y a volcar...

En todo caso si bintoo (del que ignoro mucho) permitiera la rapidez de instalación y sencillez ubuntu (por decir algo), y la posibilidad de transmutar el sistema a voluntad a un gentoo normal (compilble o parcialmente determinados paquetes), en ese caso gentoo daria un gran salto en la cantidad de usuarios...

(aunque en cierto modo, aprecio el hecho, que, la instalación clasica de gentoo haga de firewall con algun pardillo)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Fue mi unico hilo en el portal de Ubuntu, en realizadad es posible poder levantar gentoo y LFS no poder instalar Ubuntu? bueno a mi me paso asi!!! .( y me siento muy avergonzado por eso! 
> 
> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/52374#comment-130760

 

JA! (Sin ánimo de ofender...)

Si terminaste en Gentoo, es lo mejor que te podía haber pasado...

 *Quote:*   

> ahora mismo hay una tia super fanfarrona fardando de su windows VISTA

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aunque en cierto modo, aprecio el hecho, que, la instalación clasica de gentoo haga de firewall con algun pardillo

 

Pardillo? fardando? como se traduce?

Salud!

----------

## Cereza

fardar: Presumir, alardear... "Siempre está fardando del mercedes que le regaló su super papi guay millonetis"

pardillo: Tonto, burrete, animal, que abre las puertas a cabezazos, tonto del pueblo, que vendió el coche para pagar al chófer, lelo, cenutrio, que cierra las puertas a cabezazos, fácil de engañar, burriciego... (pero con un matiz cariñoso) "Y entonces el muy pardillo sujetó la granada con los dientes y siguió contando los segundos con los dedos de la otra mano"

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *cereza wrote:*   

> fardar: Presumir, alardear... "Siempre está fardando del mercedes que le regaló su super papi guay millonetis" 
> 
> pardillo: Tonto, burrete, animal, que abre las puertas a cabezazos, tonto del pueblo, que vendió el coche para pagar al chófer, lelo, cenutrio, que cierra las puertas a cabezazos, fácil de engañar, burriciego... (pero con un matiz cariñoso) "Y entonces el muy pardillo sujetó la granada con los dientes y siguió contando los segundos con los dedos de la otra mano"

 

Wow! existe un diccionario o lo acabas de escribir al vuelo a todo eso? 

Si yo me pusiera a usar argentinismos, seguro que la mitad de las cosas que digo no se entienden tampoco. (por ejemplo, acabo de obviar el acento en la A a propósito. Donde puse acabas, entre argentinos hubiera puesto acabás)

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wow! existe un diccionario o lo acabas de escribir al vuelo a todo eso? 
> 
> Si yo me pusiera a usar argentinismos, seguro que la mitad de las cosas que digo no se entienden tampoco. (por ejemplo, acabo de obviar el acento en la A a propósito. Donde puse acabas, entre argentinos hubiera puesto acabás)
> ...

 

Eres argentino??? no te preocupes..... nadie es perfecto!  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Eres argentino??? no te preocupes..... nadie es perfecto! 

 

La dosis de agresión diaria que necesitaba, justamente.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Eres argentino??? no te preocupes..... nadie es perfecto!  
> 
> La dosis de agresión diaria que necesitaba, justamente.

 

Disculpeme hermano no era la idea ser agresivo sino darle un poco de humor al foro,de verdad lo siento y le pido publicas dilculpas por tan gran desatino de i parte, humilde y sinceramente ..... disculmpeme usted y todos los hermanos argentinos.... ssiiii???

----------

## achaw

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*    *Quote:*   Eres argentino??? no te preocupes..... nadie es perfecto!  
> 
> La dosis de agresión diaria que necesitaba, justamente. 
> 
> Disculpeme hermano no era la idea ser agresivo sino darle un poco de humor al foro,de verdad lo siento y le pido publicas dilculpas por tan gran desatino de i parte, humilde y sinceramente ..... disculmpeme usted y todos los hermanos argentinos.... ssiiii???

 

Nos hubieras dicho "sudacas" un termino q conocemos y mucho   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Se termino el compañerismo en los foros de Gentoo?

----------

## ekz

Hey hey calma..

Que recordé que yo instále gentoo y usé binarios! Sí, como no tenía internet en este PC en ese entonces, me bajé dos ISOs: un CD de instalación, y otro con paquetes precompilados, así tuve Xorg, Gnome, Firefox, y el Gimp funcionando OK, después me preocupé de la conexión a internet.

Ups, por lo visto ya no están disponibles para todas las arquitecturas, tuve suerte..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo 2007.0 Universal install CD
> 
> (up to 600 megabytes depending on arch)
> ...

 

SAludos

----------

## i92guboj

[offtopic]

Seamos laxos a la hora de interpretar las cosas y todo irá mucho mejor.

Un poco de sarcasmo o un chiste ligeramente pesado no tiene por qué ser ofensivo, no olvidemos que el mismo término puede significar cosas distintas según la región. En España, sin ir más lejos, el término "sudaca" no tiene por qué ser ofensivo en ciertos grupos, aunque están totalmente claras las connotaciones ofensivas con que otros grupos (minoritarios y que no expresan el sentir de la mayoría) tratan a los extranjeros provenientes de América del Sur.

Si yo me mosqueara cada vez que una persona de USA piensa que soy un borrico que vive en mitad del campo (que es más o menos la idea que algunos norteamericanos tienen de los españoles) entonces no podría conectarme a internet siquiera.

Dicho ésto, es simpre mejor intentar evitar este tipo de situaciones, y usar un lenguaje lo más neutro (y quizás también, lo menos personal posible), pero si se da el caso, también hay que saber tomarse las cosas con un poco de tranquilidad y pasar del tema un poco. Por supuesto, diferente sería que alguien insistiera en añadir contenido ofensivo de forma insistente y sabiendo que está causando una molestia. En ese caso, la situación estaría clara, y esa persona no se merecería respeto ni perdón alguno. Pero dista mucho de ser el caso que se ha presentado, al menos, por lo que se ve en este hilo.

No es que tenga autoridad alguna, pero invito a todos a pasar esta página cordialmente y a continuar usando este foro como la herramienta útil que siempre ha sido, dentro de un clima de tranquilidad y neutralidad.

[/offtopic]

Saludos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Disculpeme hermano no era la idea ser agresivo sino darle un poco de humor al foro,de verdad lo siento y le pido publicas dilculpas por tan gran desatino de i parte, humilde y sinceramente ..... disculmpeme usted y todos los hermanos argentinos.... ssiiii???

 

Bueno, en ese caso, pido disculpas yo también por mal interpretar el comentario.

Lamentablemente, los Argentinos tenemos mala fama a donde quiera que vayamos y no es casualidad. Hay que reconocerlo, por ende deduje que el comentario venía mas o menos por ese lado. (y como siempre existió esa especie de rivalidad sin sentido entre chilenos y argentinos...)  :Wink: 

Salud!

**EDITO**: No, no conocía bintoo  :Laughing: 

----------

## achaw

Postie mientras se redactaba la disculpa o no lo lei. Por mi parte doy por terminado. "Ya fue" diriamos por "este lado del charco", y me despido un poco de los argentinismos...  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

[OT]

Conste que vivo en cierta península europea.

No quiero volver a sacar el tema... pero tengo un amigo colombiano que le llamo sudaca y no le molesta... claro está que se lo digo en modo cariñoso (si se dice en un tono despectivo pues seria molesto). No importa el lado del charco no somos tan diferentes... digo yo, ¿no?

Incluso una expareja mía era ecuatoriana y no se me pegó nada raro... de hecho tuvimos buena relación hasta que se acabó (si no fuese pq ella era muy celosa...)

De hecho siempre tengo una misteriosa habilidad para meter la pata. Me explico:

Conozco un chico de Colombia (no el mismo que mencioné) que alguna vez le he preguntado si es mestizo o no por su color de piel [...] luego seguimos bebiendo birra (cerveza) y no se enfada nadie...

También tengo un amigo con sobrepeso y le pregunté:

"- porqué estas gordito?", y me explicó la obsesión de su madre por sobre alimentarlo y tampoco se enfadó...

Es más, una vez conocí un minusvalido de mi edad y le pregunté como es que íva en silla de ruedas, me explicó que tubo un accidente de bici iendo el de paquete y chocaron contra un muro de piedra (el otro ileso como si nada).

 *exagerado wrote:*   

> Se termino el compañerismo en los foros de Gentoo?

 

No te pases hombre, si yo he sobrevivido a todo lo que he dicho en situaciones inoportunas... ¿pq no sobrevivirá este foro a tan poca cosa? No le veo mala fe...

Por cierto que sepais que Jotace es catalán i no me voy a meter con el por eso (xD). De hecho yo también lo soy   :Laughing:   (creo haber detectado alguna falta típica)

A veces cuando a la gente le digo que vengo de un pueblo de 35.000 habitantes (de hecho a partir de 10000 se considera ciudad) me dicen cosas como...

"¿ese sitio donde las gallinas corren por la calle?"

o...

"sí, lo conozco, ese lugar donde las carreteras no están asfaltadas"

Nada mas alejado de la realidad... en esos momentos se te escapa la palabra gilipollas como el que no quiere decirlo, pero en el fondo sabes que lo dicen sin mala fe, solo por ignorancia.

Habiendo dicho la mia ya se puede dejar el off-topic si quieren... 

P.S. Ahm Inodoro, y achaw, a mi no me importa tu nacionalidad, lugar de procedencia, religión, ni sexualidad de hecho me hubiera encantado que fueras de aquí, solo por el hecho de poder hacer un encuentro de foreros y conocerte (como a tantos otros usuarios que seguramente nunca conoceré).

[/OT]

Volviendo al tema, ¿no les parecería una opción, posible, complementar portage con opción binaria?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Por cierto que sepais que Jotace es catalán i no me voy a meter con el por eso

 

 *el cuadrdito al lado del mensaje wrote:*   

> JotaCE
> 
> n00b
> 
> Registrado: 10 Jul 2007
> ...

 

¿?

Salud!

----------

## koyo

Me parece buena iniciativa. Yo probe hace algunos meses Sabayon y VLOS, ambas basadas en Gentoo. Ofrecen un sistema basado en precompildos. Despues puedes sin inconvenientes personalizar tu instalacion como lo haces con tu Gentoo normal. En ocasiones deseamos tener nuestro equipo Gentoo en 10 minutos. no lo creen?

----------

## bontakun

recuerdo de gentoo mi primera instalación, la cual fue binaria...

de hecho es bastante bueno considerando aquellos que queremos aprender del mundo GNU linux, deseando tener una instalación rápida y sin tantos manoseos departe del usuario

... en cosa de gustos no hay nada escrito asi que para aquel que quiera binarios, sin que gentoo tenga soporte, puede asercarce a cualquiera de innumerables distribuciones existentes, ahora si gentoo lo incluyera en portage... sería otra alternativa más...

para el tema que se vio en este mismo topico... alguien conoce la diferencia entre broma y ofenza... como ya mencionaron todo depende de cuan reiterados sean los dichos... simplemente... a mis ojos... fue un poco de humor

saludos...

----------

## sefirotsama

Yo pienso que una alternativa rapida estaria bien, aunque estubiera en un layman. De hecho existen los paquetes precompilados de gentoo los GRP, no?? no los he probado y no se como va el tema pero ha de ser interesante en cierta parte...

Alguien tiene poco tiempo o un ordenador viejo y a las dos semanas le toca recompilar QT las X y algo más... pues vaya broma... menos mal que open office esta en binario

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Sefirotsama wrote:*   Por cierto que sepais que Jotace es catalán i no me voy a meter con el por eso 
> 
>  *el cuadrdito al lado del mensaje wrote:*   JotaCE
> 
> n00b
> ...

 

Vale me equivoqué, xDDD

----------

